# 30 inch COMMERCIAL range recommendations, or do I need to go 36?



## davehriver (Jan 13, 2012)

I am currently building cabinets for my kitchen.  I was planning on a 30" gas range but can't seem to find many commercial options in that size.  I could go to 36" and will if needed but 30" works better in my space.  I need to make this decision real soon as it does effect getting cabinets finished and in soon enough to keep my wonderful wife happy.


----------



## twyst (Jan 22, 2012)

dbl post sorry!


----------



## twyst (Jan 22, 2012)

Take a look at blue star.  They aren't technically true "commercial" ranges, but they perform every bit as well and are miles ahead of the home line of viking and wolf etc.


----------



## twyst (Jan 22, 2012)

Take a look at blue star. They aren't technically true "commercial" ranges, but they perform every bit as well and are miles ahead of the home line of viking and wolf etc. 22k BTU burners, oven takes a full sheet pan, 1800 degree broiler etc etc etc.

http://www.bluestarcooking.com/products/freestanding-ranges/rcs-residential-culinary-series


----------



## davehriver (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you very much.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Jade makes 30" commercial ranges. I have one at home.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Actually you got my curiosity up. so I googled and quite a few manufacturers make 30" and or 24" models. American, Garland, Imperial, Jade, Wolf, Vulcan, are all yes. So far the only no gots I came across was Viking. I got tired of googling after that, but I am sure there are more.


----------



## zerosignal (Oct 8, 2011)

You will pay just as much for a 24" commercial range as a 36" Garland or Jade are the two best commercial IMO. Vulcan and Wolf are one in the same overpriced crap anymore. Imperial and Amercian range are entry level commercial units. 30" is off size commercially because of the burner and grate sizes on most commercial are usually 12" sections (24,36,48,60)

Also another thing to remember when putting commercial range into a home is the following:

-You will not have a broiler in the oven (no light either)

-Manuals will state 6" + from combustable surfaces

-Most commercial mfg will void warranty in a residential setting (Garland especially)

-Front of unit will be hot to the touch especially with oven going (not good with small children around)

-All top burners are standing pilots (which can be a problem if you are being inspected by a town/county inspector for the renovations. Also alot of homeowners policies might not cover you in a fire with a standing pilot range)

-Last you will have roughly 5" gap under the unit, unless you have a kickplate made up.

Get a residential unit...... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## davehriver (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks those are good points.  The Kitchen I work in does not have a range, We have cook top, flattop, a huge grill and smoker.  So your info is very helpful.  I am looking for hot burners primarily and would like having an oven that you can set lower than 170.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

The thermostat on Jade range ovens adjust between 150-550.


----------

